# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Essential English phrases with accents.

## Black Cat

Ok here goes, 
This is a compilation regularly used English phrases with subtitles.They are especially useful if you are planning to visit the North of England. 
Mastery of the following will get you by in just about any situation. 
Enjoy.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKMJDP-G4gU

----------

